# PLC or Microcontroller



## المعتز بالله (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

أيهما أفضل كبداية للتعلم .. Microcontroller أو PLC ؟ 

ثم أيهما أفضل للعمل في التطبيقات الصناعية ؟ 

هل تعلم احدهما شرط لتعلم الأخر ؟ هل يمكن الاكتفاء بأحدهما فقط ؟ 

و من حيث التكلفة المادية هل العمل ب PLC أرخص ؟ 

أرجو أن تفيدونا ...


----------



## سيف مجاهد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اولا المايكرو كونترولر 
هو من حيث الثمن رخيص ولكنه يحتاج الى دائرة تحمي اشارة الدخل من الاشارات الغير مرغوب فيها وكثيرا ما يتعرض للتلف اما من حيث البرمجة فهي وان كانت اصعب من plc فهي سهلة ولكن استخدامات المايكروكونترولر قليلة ولم اشاهدها
ثانيا plc
فهو موضوع الساعة حيث انه مستخدم في شتى المجالات فبرمجته سهلة جدا وكل تطور الماكينات الحالي يستخدم plc
وهو لا يتاثر باي اشارة خارجية اما من حيث السعر يختلف باختلاف النوع والحجم ( مدخلات ومخرجات )

وانا افضل plc
واي استفسار ممكن عرضها وان شاء الله اقوم بالرد عليه
وفقنا الله واياك لما يحب ويرضى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسام الليسطو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن لو سمحت موقع documetation على PLC
شكرا


----------



## المعتز بالله (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ سيف مجاهد .. 

شكرا لردك .. اذن انت تفضل ال plc في العمل .. 

لكنك لم تجبني من حيث التعلم .. هل من الأفضل ان أبدأ كورسات plc ؟ ما هي الخلفية التي احتاجها للبدأ بتعلم ال plc ? 
للعلم انا طالب في السنة الثانية قسم هندسة كهربية ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

المعتز بالله قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> أيهما أفضل كبداية للتعلم .. Microcontroller أو PLC ؟


حسب التطبيق حيث أن PLC عبارة عن Microcontroller فى دائرة كاملة للإستخدام المباشر مع الأجهزة لذلك PLC يعتمد أساسا على الطراز والشركة التى انتجته


> ثم أيهما أفضل للعمل في التطبيقات الصناعية ؟


PLC حيث أنه مجهز بمداخل ومخارج للتعامل مع العالم الخارجى مباشرة


> هل تعلم احدهما شرط لتعلم الأخر ؟ هل يمكن الاكتفاء بأحدهما فقط ؟


لا يشترط و يمكنك الإكتفاء بواحد فقط


> و من حيث التكلفة المادية هل العمل ب PLC أرخص ؟
> أرجو أن تفيدونا ...


 كلا لأنه كما ذكرت يحتوى على باقى المكونات المضافة له وبرنامج داخله يعتبر من أسرار الشركة و ستحتاج برنامج البرمجة منها أيضا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا باشمهندس معتز ممكن تبدأ دورة plc على طول
وممكن تاخذ قبلها دورة دوائر التحكم الالى


----------



## المعتز بالله (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> حسب التطبيق حيث أن plc عبارة عن microcontroller فى دائرة كاملة للإستخدام المباشر مع الأجهزة لذلك plc يعتمد أساسا على الطراز والشركة التى انتجته
> 
> plc حيث أنه مجهز بمداخل ومخارج للتعامل مع العالم الخارجى مباشرة
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك مشرفنا للتوضيح .. 

هل بالامكان ان نبدأ في دورة بي ال سي هنا في المنتدى اذا امكن ؟!


----------



## المعتز بالله (12 ديسمبر 2009)

سيف مجاهد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا باشمهندس معتز ممكن تبدأ دورة plc على طول
> وممكن تاخذ قبلها دورة دوائر التحكم الالى


 
الأخ سيف أشكرك فأنت اضافة كبيرة لقسم الالكترونيات .. 

اقترحت على م ماجد ان نبدأ في دورة مبسطة حول ال plc لتنشيط القسم و لنأخذ فكرة عن الموضوع .. 

فما رأيك ؟


----------



## سيف مجاهد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا على استعداد لبدء دورة plc ولكن بعد كام يوم حيث انني الان اقوم بعمل تركيب plc لماكينة 
وان امكن ان شاء الله اقوم بعمل شرح فيديو وعرضه
ولكني انتظر الرد للبدء في الدورة


----------



## سيف مجاهد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اقتراح مني ان نعمل قسم تحكم لوحده حتي يتسنى لنا ان نكون قادرين على التواصل
وقد عرضت هذا الاقتراح في قسم الاقتراحات وننتظر الرد


----------



## المعتز بالله (12 ديسمبر 2009)

سيف مجاهد;1399797 قال:


> انا على استعداد لبدء دورة plc ولكن بعد كام يوم حيث انني الان اقوم بعمل تركيب plc لماكينة
> وان امكن ان شاء الله اقوم بعمل شرح فيديو وعرضه
> ولكني انتظر الرد للبدء في الدورة


 
مفيش مشكلة .. بكرة زي النهاردة يا باشمهندس .. 

مش لازم تكون حاجة تقيلة .. 

ممكن مقدمة ولو الشباب عجبهم الموضوع نكمل فيه ان شاء الله .. 

انا اول واحد مع الفكرة ..

يا ريت لو نقدر نبدأ بدري فيه يكون كويس .. 

مش شرط يكون في قسم جديد .. 

ولو عملوا قسم تحكم جديد يكون شيء محترم فعلا .. 

بس احنا هنستنى الرد بتاع الادارة ولا نبدأ وبعدين ينقلوا الموضوع لو عملوا قسم جديد ؟؟


----------



## سيف مجاهد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا معاكم اني رايتكم مستعجليين 
بس ممكن على اخر الاسبوع حتي اتمكن من كتابة الموضوع بطريقة جيدة وبايضاح


----------



## احمد التجاني (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت والله تبدأوها
في أقرب فرصة 
ولو أمكن الاعلان قبل فترة كافية


----------



## سيف مجاهد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله سابدء في الدورة يوم الخميس المقبل اخر يوم بالسنة الهجرية
وسيكون موضوع جديد بعنوان (( شرح دورة plc من البداية ))


----------



## المعتز بالله (13 ديسمبر 2009)

والله يكون شيء ممتاز يا باشمهندس سيف .. 

كل ما بدأنا بدري يكون احسن قبل ما ندخل على الامتحانات .. 

اشكرك ..

أرجو ان تختار جهاز plc يكون ثمنه معقول و أن يكون متوفر في مصر ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (13 ديسمبر 2009)

باشمهندس سيف .. 

ممكن تبدأ من النهاردة في عمل موضوع منفصل وتعمل فيه اعلان عن الدورة عشان الكل ينتظم ويتابع ؟

شكرا لك ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بكل خير
انا كما وعدتكم اني ابداء دورة plc مبسطة من اليوم 
وع كثرت اشغالي لكنني يجب ان اوفي بوعدي فساكتب المحاضرة الان في موضوع جديد
وانتظر ارائكم


----------

